# Is my qualification recognised in Canada?



## em_pink (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi there! 

I have an Australian Diploma in Children's Services and have been in the Child Care industry for four years now. I am looking at working in/moving to Canada in the not too distant future and was wondering if my qualification is recognised over there. Also, if it is where/what will it allow me to work in?

Thanks for your help. I'm looking forward to getting involved in this forum. 

em


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Em...check out this website...it will have everything you need to know on it as well as whether your job qualifies.....

Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

